# [Heisec] SSL-Zertifikate und "der gefährlichste Code der Welt"



## Newsfeed (25 Oktober 2012)

Amerikanische Forscher haben bei vielen Programmen mit Verschlüsselung Schwachstellen ausgemacht, die die übertragenen Daten massiv gefährden. Verantwortlich dafür seien vor allem schlechte Bibliotheken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

